# How to promote a city shirt?



## JosephNiggel (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey guys,

this is the second time I write this topic since I closed the tab without posting it (foolish me)

I created a t-shirt design for a big city and wanted to know how to promote it effectively.

see the design: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/site-reviews-design-reviews/t479650.html

I created a Newsfeed Ad on Facebook and already spent $ 40 without a single sale. It is a website conversion campaign and I set the tracking pixel on Teespring.

I also promoted the Teespring campaign on my Facebook fan page (around 300 likes), Instagram (90 followers) and twitter (even fewer followers), but can't see any results. 

People like the pictures and also shared some of the ads. I am confused and I think the timing was really bad, because I guess most people spent all their money on Christmas and New Year's.

Any recommendations?

Do you think I should use Google Adwords?

If yes, what keywords do you use?

Where would you start promoting such a shirt/hoodie/long sleeve?


----------



## MadTrop (Jan 12, 2015)

I hope you get some good advice on this question. I have a similar situation. My product is geared specifically toward a local region. I've tried some guerrilla advertising, local print ads are way too expensive.
Good luck to you.


----------



## DadsPrintShop (Feb 18, 2014)

Joseph, 

I live in Texas also and the market is so saturated with Texas shirts. Anyone who sells shirts has one similar to yours. So you either need really clever marketing or a really outstanding design, Preferably both.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

I am curious as to how Teespring works. I followed the link and I see only 5 more are needed to print. How many were needed for the order to go to print? Is that something you specify or Teespring? How much of the shirt price does Teespring keep?


----------



## JosephNiggel (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you for your posts!

I killed my Facebook Ads campaign since I haven't sold a single product.

I made a few mistakes and I will remember them the next time I start a campaign.

- I only offered one t-shirt color (black)
- I had a bad timing with starting the campaign after Christmas and New Year's. Should have been before Christmas.
- I had a random design, which did not allow to laser-target the audience (I tried to target Military, Veterans from around Houston)
- I kept my ads running although the post engagement on my newsfeed ad (black post) was way too low (a few likes and probably a single share with an reach of more than 6,000 people)
- And yes I think the market is too saturated to win against competitors with a small budget

@DadsPrintShop

My design is probably not bad, but not outstanding. I have the biggest problems with marketing.
@Mtnview

You can set up your own goal for the quantity. The higher the goal, the cheaper the base costs per shirt. The prices depend on different variables like quantity, amount of different colors and your design.
You should check out Teespring. I heard there are good alternatives too.


----------



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

Have you tried a lot of social media? Something free.... trying using hashtags relevant to TX. That might help you pick up some TX specific traffic.


----------



## CUSALAN6262 (Jan 15, 2015)

There's a fun company here in St. Louis called STL Style - They promote the city of St. Louis and used to work for me. They have and are still doing a good job. Check them out at STL-Style

Good Luck


----------



## JosephNiggel (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes I tried a lot of social media (facebook, twitter, instagram, pinterest) with relevant hashtags, but I haven't got enough targeted traffic I think.

Do you use Hashtags on Facebook? I don't think anyone is searing for hashtags on FB?

@CUSALAN6262

I will check them out. Do you know more details about their marketing? How did they work for you?

I guess since it is a local shop they are not dependent on online customers as much.


----------



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

What you can do to save yourself time is tie your FB to your Twitter. So, every time you post on Facebook (and be sure to use your hashtags), it will post to Twitter for you. 

I have found with business (not this one, a different one), that when I use City or State specific hashtags (on my fb that is linked to my twitter), I get some new followers or some retweets from people in those citites/states.

Free and can't hurt to do....


----------



## benmarsh112 (Jan 22, 2015)

I had a look at your designs and i tell you honestly , they appeared to be great. There are numerous ways of promoting your products, the most popular being the internet.


----------



## ilovefashion88 (Dec 9, 2014)

When it comes to online marketing for fashion niche, i often do SEO for my e-commerce store and apply Facebook Ads to boost sales.

Here is the example:

I'll show you 2 URLs from my website about products that i need to promote.

- T-Shirts for men at http://canifa.com/nam/ao-phong-nam.html
- T-Shirts for women at http://canifa.com/nu/ao-phong-nu.html

The keywords that i chose to do SEO for the first URL is "ao thun nam" and the second one is "ao thun nu". These keywords have high search volume per month (About over 12000 times).

Then i ONLY spend money on Facebook Ads to promote my products.

I also use Social Media such as Pinterest to find and engage my customers.

This's my strategy. What do you think?


----------



## jasonhughes (Jan 29, 2015)

You have to use some t-shirts as promotional items for increasing awareness for your brand.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Let me just say up front, that I'm old school. I've probably been using the Internet longer than most people on this board, I owned the original 64K Mac, and learned to use the computer on a PDP11. All this to say that I'm not anti-technology. I make my living on the Internet. However, I have this sense that people count too much on the Internet, especially for things local to a region. I would suggest that you appeal to people where they are, since you're probably already (physically) there anyway. A lot can be said for face-to-face communication and appeal. To generate interest in a regional product, I suspect that you must make your first impression _live _and then sell on the Internet, which is where people will go to find your product now that they know about and have seen your product. I have doubts that you will generate much interest on the Internet, however. Get your product _seen _locally.

(Don't know if this adds any credibility or not, but I have an advanced degree in Marketing Management.)

My penny's worth.


----------



## GarageCotton01 (Sep 6, 2010)

By far and away your biggest issue is that you only have one shirt/design for sale. We sell lots of regional stuff, well, its almost all regional stuff and we generally won't spend a dime on advertising until we have a dozen or more designs and variations for a customer to choose from.

Just think about it mathematically. Your chance at turning a visit to a conversion is generally greater with the larger variety that you have to choose from... if you have a bunch of designs based on a "region" your chances of offering something that resonates with a customer is much greater. People have wildly different taste.. stack the odds in your favor.


----------



## dannyviktory (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi we can promote tshirts on Internet like social media, image sharing sites and you can use tshirts as brand..


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

Post your design on Facebook , twitter and all social media and ask your friends to like and share it . social media plays a great role in promoting your business .


----------

